# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  [ANDROID] Application detection reseau mobile

## urel

Salut les canards, 

je suis à la recherche d'une application sous android pour faire un "zonage" du débit internet mobile chez moi.

je veux trouver l'endroit où le débit est le meilleur dans mon appart.
la technique de se balader avec le téléphone c'est bien mais pas précis/concret, et si je pouvais avoir une carte en couleur ou quelque chose du genre (en rouge les endroits au signal le plus fort, bleu les plus mauvais,...)

J'ai trouvé une appli, OpenSignal, mais bon quand on regarde les autorisations ça fait peur

----------

